# PHP richtig als Modul laufen lassen



## pyr0t0n (26. Mai 2003)

*Dummer PHP fehler*

Also ich habe folgendes problem ich habe eine PHP Server auf meinem Rechner eingerichtet das programm heisst: OmniHHTPd
Hab dann auch schon von einer Seite dieses Hello World eingegeben aber wenn ich das jetzt ausprobieren will bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

Security Alert! The PHP CGI cannot be accessed directly. 
This PHP CGI binary was compiled with force-cgi-redirect enabled. This means that a page will only be served up if the REDIRECT_STATUS CGI variable is set, e.g. via an Apache Action directive.

For more information as to why this behaviour exists, see the manual page for CGI security.

For more information about changing this behaviour or re-enabling this webserver, consult the installation file that came with this distribution, or visit the manual page.


Was soll ich eurer meinung damit anfangen ich will das endlich am laufen haben.

Gruß


----------



## Slizzzer (27. Mai 2003)

Hi!

Ich kennen das Programmpaket nicht, aber was willst Du denn damit anfangen?
Wenn Du PHP-Scripte/Webseiten testen willst, gibt es einfachere Lösungen. Entweder als Komplettpaket, oder einen Webserver aus einzelnen Teilen zusammenkleben.

z.B. -> http://www.easyphp.org/ 

oder

PHP-Triad 

runterladen, installieren, starten -> feddisch!


----------



## danube (29. Mai 2003)

von omnihttpd kann ich dir eigentlich nur abraten, damit habe ich auch meine ersten schritte gemacht.

lad dir den apache server von http://www.apache.org und php von http://www.php.net runter und installier alles. ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach einzurichten und es gibt genügend tutorials im netz


----------

